# BASS PRO #3 Atlas '62 Impala



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:wave: Greetings all;

Here is another Resincast Atlas '62 Impala #3 Earnhardt "Bass Pro".
BTW, where are these Bass Pro store's ? I live in the NY area.Perhaps out midwest,Dixie or Ca. ?


:dude: Neal


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

now that is sharp Neal :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Cool Impala man :thumbsup: 

There are at least two Bass Pro Shops that I'm aware of.... one in Missouri and one near Houston,TX.


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

There is a Bass Pro shop in Springfield, Missouri. Another in the St. Louis area. There is also one in Nashville, TN.


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

volvo1:1 said:


> :wave: Greetings all;
> 
> BTW, where are these Bass Pro store's ? I live in the NY area.Perhaps out midwest,Dixie or Ca. ?
> 
> ...



Not there & not here, so somewhere in between is a good guess...


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The nearest Bass Pro Shops to NYC is either Baltimore, MD or Auburn, NY (near Syracuse). If you're looking for a big outdoor store Gander Mountain is comparable to Bass Pro Shops and there's one in Johnson City, NY (near Binghamton).


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> The nearest Bass Pro Shops to NYC is either Baltimore, MD or Auburn, NY (near Syracuse). If you're looking for a big outdoor store Gander Mountain is comparable to Bass Pro Shops and there's one in Johnson City, NY (near Binghamton).



Yep, a Gander Mountain store was just opend up about 45 minutes from me.....in fact, almost literally in Captain Fred's back yard  

Gander Mountain is also an incredible store......but this one local to me isn't even half the size of the Bass Pro Shop in Missouri.


----------

